# Collette Nelson on insulin



## lilgumby (Apr 19, 2018)

Thought this was a good video on insulin use. She suggests lantus being used twice a day 

[ame]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jiuZ9Jd89Jw&feature=share[/ame]


----------



## squatster (Apr 19, 2018)

Glad you posted this one
Great video. 
She really knows her shit


----------



## squatster (Apr 19, 2018)

Lilgumby
Keep them coming brotha - great to see you posting up


----------



## lilgumby (Apr 19, 2018)

I agree man, I was way impressed with her knowledge. Very enlightening video. Still not sure if I will try Lantus twice a day once I start running it. But my first shot will be at 4 a.m. and then the second and 4 p.m. so that's not too close to bedtime. Im just more worried about going hypo while I sleep. But from what she says they long insulin is very hard to do that. I'll also be doing keto

I tried to follow her on Facebook. But she has too many friends and I don't see the guests follow option anymore


----------



## Concreteguy (Apr 19, 2018)

Ive seen this on  Daves YT channel. Those are extremely low doses she's talking about. I think she is a rep for an insulin company.


----------



## G160 (Apr 19, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> Ive seen this on  Daves YT channel. Those are extremely low doses she's talking about. I think she is a rep for an insulin company.


Agreed talking about tressiba. Pretty much marketing newer insulin formulations. 

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## lilgumby (Apr 19, 2018)

true but the information i thought was pretty good


----------



## G160 (Apr 19, 2018)

lilgumby said:


> true but the information i thought was pretty good


I like the video where they have sarcev and the other guy and they start literally arguing. From being eastern european i could see that sarcev was pretty much snapping on palumbo. Seemed pretty genuine the speaker wanted to censor stuff and the other 2 were trying to get sarcev to throw out his protocols to the public. Best video ive seen as far as slin goes.

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## lilgumby (Apr 19, 2018)

G160 said:


> I like the video where they have sarcev and the other guy and they start literally arguing. From being eastern european i could see that sarcev was pretty much snapping on palumbo. Seemed pretty genuine the speaker wanted to censor stuff and the other 2 were trying to get sarcev to throw out his protocols to the public. Best video ive seen as far as slin goes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk



Yeah that's definitely a good one


----------



## squatster (Apr 20, 2018)

Just amagine how big you could get with some one like her in your corner - better yet - how healthy


----------



## Victory (Apr 20, 2018)

G160 said:


> I like the video where they have sarcev and the other guy and they start literally arguing. From being eastern european i could see that sarcev was pretty much snapping on palumbo. Seemed pretty genuine the speaker wanted to censor stuff and the other 2 were trying to get sarcev to throw out his protocols to the public. Best video ive seen as far as slin goes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk



That was a good one. I have a few buddies who have followed his slin cycle and they put on a lot of size. I have seen this one but I turned it off but will have to watch again when I have the time.


----------



## ketsugo (May 1, 2018)

For B.B. and beginning alike Lantus too long acting. The most widely successful insulin used fir B.B. is humalog works fast leaves fast. Long as you eat within few all is good .


----------

